# To good to be true



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 26, 2013)

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/bik/3829875859.html


----------



## Boris (May 26, 2013)

Waiting to see what this is all about. Should be a good show.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 26, 2013)

Missing a zero?


----------



## jd56 (May 26, 2013)

Anybody near Corbin City to help a member out?
Need someone to contact, pay and no need to pack....Im heading that way right now...."sweetie,  I'll. Be back sometime late tonight or tomorrow, have an emergency to handle".

Always wanted one of these, but too far out of my budget....till now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OldRider (May 26, 2013)

If that ad is real then someone needs to straighten him out. I love a good deal as much as the next guy but this would be highway robbery.


----------



## jd56 (May 26, 2013)

Morals...really, oldrider. This is the honeyhole  dream pick , we all dream of.
Have sent 2 emails and both returned as " message not sent".
It would be interesting to see this is not a hoax. Or who the lucky Caber is that got it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 26, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Morals...really, oldrider. This is the honeyhole  dream pick , we all dream of.
> Have sent 2 emails and both returned as " message not sent".
> It would be interesting to see this is not a hoax. Or who the lucky Caber is that got it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




I live 45 minutes away but i did not see this till about 1 p.m and have called him and left 5 messages but have got no reply.


----------



## widpanic02 (May 26, 2013)

*!*

Yeah I'm totally with you on this! The woman will probably be tickled to death to get the $200 ! Why ruin a good thing! Everybody doesn't value these things like we do! Just give her what she asks for not a penny lower!


----------



## Euphman06 (May 26, 2013)

Just about to post this...lol. I'm obviously late to the  party. 2 1/2 hours away but I'd be glad to take a trip to the beach to pick that one up. 200 is giving that bike away, and he mentions it more than once so I don't think it's missing a zero.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 27, 2013)

*Definately a SCAM!*

Don't waste your time,  I can prove this is a Scam. Someone did this same type of thing last week
on The Philly CL. On the Philly CL, they posted a picture of an Elgin  Bluebird and said " Old odd looking Elgin-$200.00"
So I Googled "Images", and there was the same bike picture. the Jack Ass just pasted a Google Picture and
fabricated the ad. If you Google an Image of Silver King, you will find this exact bike picture on the exact lawn.
 What this sicko gets out of doing this we may never know. Kind of odd that South Jersey & Philly are close to each other.
 Anyway, Google "Images" and you will find this bike. So don't get all worked up in some panic or frenzy and definately don't try to drive there.
                                                                                                                                                                                                       Wayne


----------



## jd56 (May 27, 2013)

Guys....Im already here. I just cant find the house...havs been knocking on every door since 3am and have been only able to piss people off.
Then the nightmare dream ended. Working on my coffee as we speak. But, I could have been there this morning knocking on doors.
I'll  bet Chris knows how to find this guy. Or Wayne, then there is Nick and Darcie.

Dreams....got to love them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentP (May 27, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> So don't get all worked up in some panic or frenzy and definately don't try to drive there.




Unless it's to beat his ass!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2013)

*What an ass*

Scroll down a bit to see where he got the pic.

http://www.gifarmer.com/bike.shtml


----------



## oskisan (May 27, 2013)

*Wtf!*

Excuse me... you don't know where this house is and you are knocking on every door since 3AM. Dude, seriously, YOU MUST BE KIDDING ME!




jd56 said:


> Guys....Im already here. I just cant find the house...havs been knocking on every door since 3am and have been only able to piss people off.
> Then the nightmare dream ended. Working on my coffee as we speak. But, I could have been there this morning knocking on doors.
> I'll  bet Chris knows how to find this guy. Or Wayne, then there is Nick and Darcie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris (May 27, 2013)

oskisan said:


> Excuse me... you don't know where this house is and you are knocking on every door since 3AM. Dude, seriously, YOU MUST BE KIDDING ME!




The Dude is seriously kidding you!.......................................... wait a minute, WE'RE TALKING ABOUT JD HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## jd56 (May 27, 2013)

And I really sent him my email address...great.:o


----------



## oskisan (May 28, 2013)

*ahhh, should have read it closer*

Thanks for the clarification.. I should have read it closer, but stumbled when I read that first bit of the post!  

I don't think I have ever had a nightmare of knocking on doors at 3AM looking for a diamond in the rough... but I have had nightmares of waking up and finding all my bikes stolen!


----------

